# Post a pic of an animal you hate and fear



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

When i was a kid i was playing in a unused barn when i accidently came across a RATS nest and the mother cornered me but call me a p*ssy but i got the hell out of there as fast as my legs could carry me.Anyway sinse that day ive always been afraid of these vermin and not afraid to admit it.These creatures are filth as they carry diseases, breed like flies and make horrible squeling noise not to mention the time when they killed most of europe from the f*ckin plague.I hate these fu*kers and i wish they would all die.

But anyway post your pics people of any animal youve had bad expierce with or just simply afraid of.

pic of a rat in a RAGE!!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

pic of the evil demon


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

rosie o'donnel









seriosuly though, a spider would probably be all i hate and fear.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TEXAS WILDERBEAST..PART CHAPIN..PART CHICANO


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hahhahha


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

thePACK said:


> TEXAS WILDERBEAST..PART CHAPIN..PART CHICANO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now theres a face only a mother could love.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > TEXAS WILDERBEAST..PART CHAPIN..PART CHICANO
> ...


You know he pimps hos right ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Venomous snakes, spiders, scorpions, and ants.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


you mean he pimps ho-ho's,twinkies and cupcakes


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Wasps! grr i f*cking hate them. Second to Rosie O'donnel


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh: Damn, you guys a too damn funny. The rosie one is true though she needs to be deported to outer space.
I don't hate any animals but I do fear rattle snakes(even though I do mess with them every time I find one) I have been struck in the leg but thank god for 501's and boots. I accidently laid down on top of one once while sneaking up on my brothers at the river. It didn't even strike at my but my kulo locked up and I went straight home.








I also used to skin them tan the hide and make rattlesnake jerky for my boss.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

people and sorry but i think you know what they look like :nod:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

<<<<<< look at my avatar, looks like a huge ass rat. If i woke up to that lil bastard in my bed i would piss my self.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Black bears are far more common in New Jersey than people realize. They have lost almost all fear of people. When I am looking for snakes in Worthington State Forest, I see at least one bear about every other day out.

It would take nothing but a bit of bad luck for one of these animals to decide to make a meal out of you.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i wouldnt want to come across a liger in the wild but bugs in general not the ones that you can see or anything its the ones that you cant like the one crawlin up your pant leg


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

if somone could resize that for me


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i wouldnt want to come across a liger in the wild but bugs in general not the ones that you can see or anything its the ones that you cant like the one crawlin up your pant leg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and btw i know they are not wild i was just sayin.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Big spiders are pretty high on my list.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think it was one of these that bit me on the neck and landed me in the emergency room. now i whoop every spider i see's ass.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

COYOTES...

so im like 12 years old, me and my brother went for a mountain bike ride... then later that day my buddies come by and wants to take a ride, so i go... half way through im like f*ck this, im tired! so i tell em im heading back.... i start heading down a long steep hill with a river at the bottom... there are 2 f*cking coyotes drinking at the river!!! i slam on the brakes, hope off, and run with my bike up the hill... they see me and start chasing....

f*ck, ok so a little bit after the hill theres a fork in the road, left is flat with a tree knocked over that you have to get off and pull your bike under.... right is slightly downhill and you can get good speed... me panicking i go left... these fuckers were chasing me for a good 3/4 mile and my friends were nowhere (must have went right) i come to the tree and they're seriously nipping at my back tire, i get off and pull my bike under and ride like a mother f*cker.... a little bit ways ahead there is a parking lot and i finally loose em there.....

if that happened now i would punched in the head...







coyotes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yep, im afraid of horses


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> yep, im afraid of horses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh id believe it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Im afraid of this beast


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

^ if someone take a picture of those pictures

can i use them in a profile, i could use a couple

great white pictures :laugh:


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

The almight gruesome BUNNY!
NO.............keep them away.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> TEXAS WILDERBEAST..PART CHAPIN..PART CHICANO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























I hate...Not really sure yet


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Puff said:


> i think it was one of these that bit me on the neck and landed me in the emergency room. now i whoop every spider i see's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey what kinda spider is that? I just killed one of those a couple days ago and it was huge.. I sprayed cologne to knock it out haha.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> The almight gruesome BUNNY!
> NO.............keep them away.
> [snapback]1164664[/snapback]​


It's no ordinary rabbit, it's a killer rabbit.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gremlins.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> The almight gruesome BUNNY!
> NO.............keep them away.
> [snapback]1164664[/snapback]​


Ahhh yes........The fearsome and very nasty English attack rabbit. To kill it, one must obtain the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

Ahhh yes........The fearsome and very nasty English attack rabbit. To kill it, one must obtain the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch
[snapback]1164857[/snapback]​[/quote]

HAHAAH monty python rocks! ever since i was 3 or 4 ive been deathly afraid of dear. there creepy muthas


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I love animals... worms make me sick tho


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

spiders.. i hate spiders

















this is a brown recluse bite wound


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

those desert spiders in iraq are scary... but they cant run as fast as rumored


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

uurgh........i am officially the biggest shitter when i see one of these.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

man i hate little tiny spiders but love the big ones.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the animal that scares me is a pig that has killed thousands and has left many people homeless and jobless


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> spiders.. i hate spiders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT DA F*CK IS THAT SH!T!!!! OMG THAT sh*t IS NASTY!!! ARE THOSE 2 SPIDERS STUCK TOGETHER LIKE BITING SOMETHING?? WTF KINDA SPIDER IS THAT?!?!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> the animal that scares me is a pig that has killed thousands and has left many people homeless and jobless
> [snapback]1165295[/snapback]​


Thats funny cause im also afraid of this poodle that has killed thousands and also left many more homeless.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rocker said:


> man i hate little tiny spiders but love the big ones.
> [snapback]1165293[/snapback]​


yeah thats how i feel for the most part, ecept for when the big ones are around and you dont see until it toatlly freaks you out, like big brown hairy wolr spiders int eh dark corner fo a shed that you dont see until you in the corner picking something up and its about two inchs from your hand.... AAAGGGGHH freaks me out just thinking about it..

my only other "fear" would be large things that swim in the water that you cant see.. or swimming in deep water and something goes past you and you feel the colder water hit your feet.. that really bugs me out.. i wont go swimming in the ocean anymore unless i can see the bottom and for a good distance all around in clear water.. when i was a kid until i was about 12 i would swim way out ont he beach and boogie board and body surf but now i get really nervous more then knee deep in the water.. my girl friend makes fun of me about it but F that im not going in ..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > man i hate little tiny spiders but love the big ones.
> ...


LOL look wat u made me do im constantly looking in every corner.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > the animal that scares me is a pig that has killed thousands and has left many people homeless and jobless
> ...


screw the government


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nothing tops this sexual predator
hes threatning to moleste kids of he doesnt get his cereal


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

joefish219 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


get back on topic please. lets not turn every thread to politics.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

those iraq spiders are called 'camel spiders'. i posted a video one time of one of the things taking out a big ass emperor scorpion.

diddye- that spider i believe is a texas something-or-other....i think a texas red something...not too sure.

they stay quite small. the one that bit me was small, but my neck swelled up and almost completely cut off my airways,lol. scary sh*t.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

rocker said:


> man i hate little tiny spiders but love the big ones.
> [snapback]1165293[/snapback]​


Yeh me too. I dont mind the big spiders but littles ones, no way am i holding one of them, especially the ones with small bodys and long spindly legs. I saw one in my kitchen today and instead of taking it to the door i picked it up by one of its legs and just flung it out the door. I didnt even dare put it in a cup.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i hate any spider, doesnt matter on the size unless its those tiny little red ones that are so cmall they are about the size of this " . " with those camel spiders i would jsut shoot them with an M-16, there is no way i would get close enough to touch one.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

My Ex-Wife is the animal that scares me the most...Sorry I don't have a pictures of her but just think of a cross between a Pig and a very mean Dog...

It's been (7) years but I'm not bitter!!!


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

ya, spiders suck ass. Why do you let them go? Kill'm or they'll just find a way back in...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

These things.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> These things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTH are those? Every once in a while I'll see on running across the carpet. I have some other wierd ass bugs too. How do you get rid of them?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > These things.
> ...


Thats just a little house centipede.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

alan said:


> uurgh........i am officially the biggest shitter when i see one of these.
> [snapback]1165279[/snapback]​


that little guy look just like my rosy tarantula,ill bill.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

johndeere said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


Are they dangerous at all? My dog always attacks them....so if they're like venomous thats prolly not good for him.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> [snapback]1165980[/snapback]​


I was waiting when someone post something like that :laugh:


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

*SHUDDERS*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think I am most affraid of those big black millipedes... YIKES if I seen one of those in my bed... ID FREEEAAK out...

I hate mice and Rats... not affraid of them, but I def. wouldnt mind feeding my P's with them :nod:


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I am afraid of dogs. I have been chased so many times.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> These things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i belive those are called silver fish and its not something you want in your house, if you see a few of them there are almost definately a hell of alot more in the walls.. there not really any danger to you but its a sign there is a bug problem in the house..

Edit..

silverfish

common name for primitive, wingless insects of the family Lepismatidae. The silverfish, which has two long antennae and three long tail bristles, is named for its covering of tiny, silvery scales. It develops directly in six or more molts into an adult about 1⁄2 in. (1.27 cm) long. It has chewing mouthparts set in a head cavity and eats starch from book bindings, wallpaper, and clothing. The silverfish is common indoors in cool, damp places such as basements. The firebrat, in the same taxonomic family, is found in warm places, e.g., near steampipes and boilers. Silverfish are classified in the phylum Arthropoda, class Insecta, order Thysanura, family Lepismatidae


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > These things.
> ...


Um, I'm pretty sure that isnt a silver fish....I think this is http://www.ento.csiro.au/aicn/name_s/b_2290.htm .


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


I think you may be right...








either way though, they are both UGLY.... yikes!


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


Ya they're ugly.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


No although they are venomous it is one of the milder ones. the centipededs we have are a llittle more potent but will not kill you. That is unless you are alergic to it. You can keep them away by keeping everything dry and dusting under your sinks with boric acid.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


edit..

my bad i mis read the post


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Why do so many people fear spiders they are beautiful creatures.....just take a look at this nice black widow in the pic. :brow:i so badly want one as a pet.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ive found black widows in the deserts around lake powell, there not scary when you can see them it when you cant see them that they freak me out like when they spina web unde a pice of furnature and you go to pick it up and feel the web.. even worse when your walking throught he woods and walk through a web AAAAAGHGHHHHH that freaks me out because then you dont know where the spider was then you can feel it crwaling aaaahhhhh.. i used to get alot fo spiders at my apartment in TX, a few times i would open the door in the morning and the bright sun you cant see ish and walk right into a spider web.. that sucks..

one thing i liked about the high country of colorad is there are very few insects and nasties once you get up around 8k feet elevation and above, granted there are bears and mountain lions to ruin your day of camping but thats about it


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Why do so many people fear spiders they are beautiful creatures.....just take a look at this nice black widow in the pic. :brow:i so badly want one as a pet.
> [snapback]1166306[/snapback]​


Everyone hates them because you know that a 1inch or less thing can take your ass down and out with a touch of its fangs. I also hate not knowing anything about them so you don't know if they're venomous or not. Also at night, I heard you eat like 8,000 spiders or something in like a century...Or something liek that....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm afraid of spiders and some other insects but I don't hate them. All animals have a place, even the spreaders of disease, if only to help control the population. If I come across a spider that I know isn't poisonous in my home I usually leave it alone if it's decided to build a web in a place that doesn't get in the way. If it is in the way or is one that I don't really want to have around then I put it outside, but I won't kill them. Actually, spiders scare me less than other bugs, particularly cockroaches, and I've never even seen one of those in person!


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

dracofish said:


> I'm afraid of spiders and some other insects but I don't hate them. All animals have a place, even the spreaders of disease, if only to help control the population. If I come across a spider that I know isn't poisonous in my home I usually leave it alone if it's decided to build a web in a place that doesn't get in the way. If it is in the way or is one that I don't really want to have around then I put it outside, but I won't kill them. Actually, spiders scare me less than other bugs, particularly cockroaches, and I've never even seen one of those in person!
> [snapback]1166332[/snapback]​


I guess I'd rather have spiders in my house than cockroaches but how do you know if a spider is poisonous or not? If you don't know the name of the spider how do you find it?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid of spiders and some other insects but I don't hate them. All animals have a place, even the spreaders of disease, if only to help control the population. If I come across a spider that I know isn't poisonous in my home I usually leave it alone if it's decided to build a web in a place that doesn't get in the way. If it is in the way or is one that I don't really want to have around then I put it outside, but I won't kill them. Actually, spiders scare me less than other bugs, particularly cockroaches, and I've never even seen one of those in person!
> ...


you can get guide books of any type of animal in your region, they make them for reptiles, insects, birds.. just go to a book store or do a search on the net..


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid of spiders and some other insects but I don't hate them. All animals have a place, even the spreaders of disease, if only to help control the population. If I come across a spider that I know isn't poisonous in my home I usually leave it alone if it's decided to build a web in a place that doesn't get in the way. If it is in the way or is one that I don't really want to have around then I put it outside, but I won't kill them. Actually, spiders scare me less than other bugs, particularly cockroaches, and I've never even seen one of those in person!
> ...


Well, I was mainly talking about the common guys that you usually find in houses, at least around here. We mostly get daddy long-legs, or whatever you guys call them. I leave those guys alone because they don't bother me at all. We also get a lot of hopping spiders, these little teeny black guys with chubby teeny little legs that hop. They're about 1/4" in diameter or smaller. Anything that I'm not sure about I treat as potentially dangerous and carefully relocate it outside. If I ever come across a black widow, which I've never seen before though they're supposedly in our area though not a large population, I'll leave it alone.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

My brother is going to get one of these empror scorpions as they are on sale at our local.Thier pretty cheap £20 and they look real bad ass.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> My brother is going to get one of these empror scorpions as they are on sale at our local.Thier pretty cheap £20 and they look real bad ass.
> [snapback]1166350[/snapback]​


looks cool but not my idea of a pet, one of my friends had a rose hair turantula and i could never really see the point of having it. i would take it out and let it climb around my hands and stuff, it was cool but realy doesnt make a good pet.. not like fish piranhas in particular are much more practical but i guess its all personal preference..


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid of spiders and some other insects but I don't hate them. All animals have a place, even the spreaders of disease, if only to help control the population. If I come across a spider that I know isn't poisonous in my home I usually leave it alone if it's decided to build a web in a place that doesn't get in the way. If it is in the way or is one that I don't really want to have around then I put it outside, but I won't kill them. Actually, spiders scare me less than other bugs, particularly cockroaches, and I've never even seen one of those in person!
> ...


Here in the south we only have to worry about a few spiders like the black and brown widow, brown recluse and the hobo spider. Most other spiders are harmless although the big wolf spiders are pretty brave and will charge you if they feel like it.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Possum
















View attachment 73804


----------

